# Plattencover 12inch, Größe?



## Sunnybaby (10. Juni 2005)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich brauch ganz dringend die Größe eines Plattencovers für eine 12inch!
HxB...

Thx!

Fröhliche Grüße

Nora


----------



## aTa (10. Juni 2005)

Ne Platte is 12 inch gross also zeichne es dir einfach auf und mach n Viereck drumherum schon hast die Größe des Covers.
Es gibt auch noch google da wirst du sicher fündig.


----------



## Sunnybaby (10. Juni 2005)

Also,
erst mal danke...

ABER bei Google hab ich mich todgesucht,
deswegen hab ich mich jetzt an tutorials.de gewendet.
Mit dem Viereck hast du natürlich recht irgendwo,
aber es wird da eine Standartgröße geben, die wahrscheinlich nicht
genau bei 12 inch liegt, sonst würde die Platte ja da nicht reinpassen!


lg


----------



## Spaga (10. Juni 2005)

Siehe http://www.answers.com/topic/gramophone-record
D.h. 30cm Durchmesser hat die LP und somit das Cover nur ein paar mm mehr.
Es kommt ja auch darauf an, wie das Cover erstellt wurde, Qualität und ob noch paar Extras enthalten sind.

Gefunden mit Google. "cover inch single size LP"

Gruss Spaga


----------



## Sunnybaby (12. Juni 2005)

1000 Dank!


----------

